# 9dpo - breasts not sore anymore (unusual)



## redlemonade

As the title says - normally my breasts are VERY tender from ovulation to AF. Since yesterday (8dpo) they're only slightly tender.

I read a lot about tender breasts being a good pregnancy sign, so is this bad? I also read symptoms that are "unusual" for you are good signs.

I'm also extremely bloated and the pressure in my abdomen and right above my pubic bone is pretty intense right now. I've had lots of cramping and twinges since Ov. I'm also waking up fatigued and headachy since about 7dpo or so? But I'm also very busy and stressed at work so I'm sure that could account for those symptoms.

Can anything else account for breasts becoming less tender? My temps are still high! 

TIA :)


----------



## Electricat

Sounds like excellent symptoms and your chart looks textbook.

FX

:dust:


----------



## redlemonade

Thanks! I'd hoped my temp would have stayed up though; it dropped a little this morning. I'm wishing the next few days away just so I can find out for sure :)

How are you doing?


----------



## Electricat

I did a test this morning, BFN :growlmad:
It's an internet stick that says it's 10 mlu sensitive...which should be showing by now, so I'm guessing I'm out :cry:


----------



## traceyAndLee

You're not out till af is here.
I took a test today and got a bfn 
Iv got the odd cramps haven't had sore boobs yet. Went a lil mad as well put blood on one of my test still bfn ha.
Best of luck hun x


----------



## redlemonade

It's still early for both of you to get a BFP, don't rule yourselves out yet! 

I'm not testing until I'm late. I couldn't handle the BFNs! 

I'm feeling fairly intense pressure waayy low down, off and on. I'm really hoping its a good sign! Bbs are sore on and off too. Very strange! Fingers crossed!


----------



## bubbamadness

Ahh, sounds like your having some good signs there. I'm going to be stalking you. Hope you get your BFP. When is your AF due? xxx


----------



## redlemonade

Thanks bubbamadness! I really hope so. AF is due 18th/19th :)


----------



## traceyAndLee

redlemonade said:


> Thanks bubbamadness! I really hope so. AF is due 18th/19th :)

Same as me x good luck hun x


----------



## redlemonade

traceyAndLee said:


> redlemonade said:
> 
> 
> Thanks bubbamadness! I really hope so. AF is due 18th/19th :)
> 
> Same as me x good luck hun xClick to expand...

Ooh how cool! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! How are you feeling today?


----------



## traceyAndLee

redlemonade said:


> traceyAndLee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redlemonade said:
> 
> 
> Thanks bubbamadness! I really hope so. AF is due 18th/19th :)
> 
> Same as me x good luck hun xClick to expand...
> 
> Ooh how cool! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you! How are you feeling today?Click to expand...

SLeepy cramps on and of 
Hot and and cold 
Boobs itchy.
I have my fx for you to hun.
Hopin ill get a bfp on the 17th ad me and my man have bean a cupl for 9 years. Xxx
How are you feeling x


----------



## redlemonade

I hope you get your BFP on the 17th - not long to wait now!!

I'm not sure if these symptoms are in my head, if it's work-related stress - awful week at work :( - or pregnancy related. All the same symptoms are still there, the cramping, pressure etc. I really should stop symptom-spotting and just relax!


----------



## traceyAndLee

redlemonade said:


> I hope you get your BFP on the 17th - not long to wait now!!
> 
> I'm not sure if these symptoms are in my head, if it's work-related stress - awful week at work :( - or pregnancy related. All the same symptoms are still there, the cramping, pressure etc. I really should stop symptom-spotting and just relax!

Wish I didn't symptoms spotted.
I do it all the time im ok for the first week. 
2rd week take longer to get here ha ha
I try an keep myself busy by playing games.
I just what to sleep all day long x


----------



## redlemonade

Haha yeah the 2nd week is the hardest!!


----------



## traceyAndLee

redlemonade said:


> Haha yeah the 2nd week is the hardest!!

Have you took any tests ye?
iv bin testing since 7dpo.
I know im a lil mad x


----------



## redlemonade

No, I don't want to test until I'm late. I'm afraid to get BFNs! I have 1 single FRER test since we first started TTC lol!!


----------



## traceyAndLee

redlemonade said:


> No, I don't want to test until I'm late. I'm afraid to get BFNs! I have 1 single FRER test since we first started TTC lol!!

how do you do it? not test
i cant help it wen i have a bag of them in the flat wish i never now haha 

how are you feeling today?
i just got up now i feel hugry but sickly feeling aswell,

hope your well hun and best of luck x:flower:


----------



## redlemonade

I don't know, i just don't want to be let down too early I guess! Lol! 

I'm a little achey today and afraid AF is on the way :( 

I hope the hungry sickly feeling is a good sign for you!!


----------



## Hope2c

I wish you all luck, ladies!! I'm 9dpo and for this cycle I'm just starting to feel a little tenderness in my tata's....which is unusual for me...the moment I o'v I usually get extremely sore. This month feels off. Even my chart is completely different from the other months. We'll see what happens. I won't test until I miss my AF.


----------



## redlemonade

Good luck Hope2c! I hope this is a BFP for you!


----------



## Hope2c

Thank you, redlemonade!


----------



## traceyAndLee

So sleepy today went for a nap didn't won't to get out the bed.
Took a test bfn but cud not help takin out the bin and looking still bfn with a gray line.
I dont know why im just hoping 
Hope you're well xxxx


----------



## redlemonade

Ah it's probably still early hun, wait a couple more days :)

I'm getting weird AF like cramps on and off today :(


----------



## traceyAndLee

redlemonade said:


> Ah it's probably still early hun, wait a couple more days :)
> 
> I'm getting weird AF like cramps on and off today :(

Same as me. boobs little sore only wen pokin them ha ha


----------



## redlemonade

Bah! Well if AF is coming for us I hope she comes soon so I can get started on the next cycle lol!


----------



## traceyAndLee

redlemonade said:


> Bah! Well if AF is coming for us I hope she comes soon so I can get started on the next cycle lol!

Think im out hun got some spotting wen I put my finker up there to see how low she was sorry tmi its how I know wen about to come on she drops a little best of luck hun. 
I hope this spotting is a good sign xx


----------



## Skywalker

redlemonade said:


> It's still early for both of you to get a BFP, don't rule yourselves out yet!
> 
> I'm not testing until I'm late. I couldn't handle the BFNs!
> 
> I'm feeling fairly intense pressure waayy low down, off and on. I'm really hoping its a good sign! Bbs are sore on and off too. Very strange! Fingers crossed!

I know what you mean on waiting until you're late! I'm inclined to do the same thing, though I don't know what constitutes "late" for me this cycle as last cycle I miscarried :wacko:

Your symptoms do sound very promising! Lots of love and :dust: to you! :hugs:

My boobs keep hurting on and off throughout the last couple of days, one day so bad I couldn't wear a bra, the next day felt mostly fine and just slightly sore, today it has been fluctuating between sore and fine. They hurt sometimes when nothing's touching them but definitely hurt when something does. So as far as you not feeling sore breasts yet, I am apt to think that breast tenderness is a variable thing in the cycle and in pregnancy so it's kind of hard to tell! Sorry I can't shed more light on it, I'm confused on it, myself! 

Anyway, here's more :dust: :D


----------



## redlemonade

Traceyandlee, sorry to hear it sounds like AF is coming. Onwards and upwards to the next cycle, right? 

Skywalker, I'm sorry to hear about your miscarriage. Your description of breast tenderness sounds exactly like mine - it probably is just one of those variable things. I'm sure it's more variable this cycle than any other but that probably doesn't mean a whole lot. How many dpo are you? I wish you all the best this cycle and thanks for replying :) Sending baby dust your way too :)


----------



## traceyAndLee

hi hun hows you feeling today?
today 9years me and my man hehe 
took a test BFN!! BOO!
spotting as stoped. but you know wen you get that feeling af is coming anyway thats how i feel today 

best of luck hun xx


----------



## redlemonade

It's your 9 year anniversary? Congrats! Not on the bfn though, booo! I hope AF stays away. 

I'm ok - temps still high but cramps on and off. Bet AF is coming for me too :(


----------



## traceyAndLee

yep 9 year anniversary woop, 
and thanks i hope af dont show her face lol.
hope your af dont come aswell 
best of luck hun x
wen you takin a teats?


----------



## redlemonade

Ah lovely, you doing anything nice for your anniversary? 

AF should be here tomorrow or Tuesday so hopefully on Wednesday I can test :)


----------



## traceyAndLee

going to have a take out nothin big :) 

xx


----------



## traceyAndLee

hi hun hows you today?
iv got some spotting agen but brown this time, 
dont know what to think
boobs back are killin me legs to.
didnt take a test today im trying to kee away from the till AF is not here 

best of luck hun xxx


----------



## redlemonade

Oh I hope AF stays away for you! 

I'm ok, temps still high so that's good, but some cramping. It could go either way really!


----------



## bubbamadness

Hope you get your BFP xxx


----------



## redlemonade

14dpo today and no AF as yet. I kind of wish she'd hurry on and get here so I could start the next cycle.

I caved and tested yesterday (13dpo) and it was negative :(

I used a FRER but it was late afternoon, and I'd drank a LOT of water earlier as I was out running. Could that have diluted the urine too much or am I just kidding myself? 

Feeling very blue :(

On top of that, the baby in the apartment next to ours cried ALL night and kept me awake. I could just sit here and cry for the day :(


----------



## LoveSunshine

Hey, keep positive, your chart looks really good, it might just still be a bit early. Keeping my FX'd for you x


----------



## redlemonade

LoveSunshine said:


> Hey, keep positive, your chart looks really good, it might just still be a bit early. Keeping my FX'd for you x

Thanks hun. I need fingers, toes and eyes crossed at this stage ;)

How are you doing today?


----------



## traceyAndLee

hi hun sorry your feeling low, it might just still be a bit early hun FX for you x
im still spotting bronw, cramps, sore boobs still now AF today, 
took test lastnight BFN - just going to see how this spotting gos for the day/night go come to AF 

fx for you hun *hugs*xx


----------



## redlemonade

Fingers crossed for you too hun! Looks like we're in the same boat ;) I hope AF stays away for you.

I'm pretty sure I'm out. I don't know why this is bothering me more this cycle than others. I'm only 3 months in. But this month really felt like it could be 'the one'. Blah :(


----------



## traceyAndLee

redlemonade said:


> Fingers crossed for you too hun! Looks like we're in the same boat ;) I hope AF stays away for you.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm out. I don't know why this is bothering me more this cycle than others. I'm only 3 months in. But this month really felt like it could be 'the one'. Blah :(

aww hun i:hugs: know what you mean i say it all the time,
this month is ares!!! but you know how it is AF meet us eveetime wen we dont like her :growlmad:
i just what AF to come now so i know were im at :shrug:
will let you know how thinks are later today she may get me then 

xxxx


----------



## LoveSunshine

Well I still think you're in so there ;-) I think I'm out, did a test yesterday and was a BFN but the test I used was 10ml/u so I reckon it should have picked something up.

Ho hum :-S


----------



## redlemonade

traceyAndLee said:


> redlemonade said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for you too hun! Looks like we're in the same boat ;) I hope AF stays away for you.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm out. I don't know why this is bothering me more this cycle than others. I'm only 3 months in. But this month really felt like it could be 'the one'. Blah :(
> 
> aww hun i:hugs: know what you mean i say it all the time,
> this month is ares!!! but you know how it is AF meet us eveetime wen we dont like her :growlmad:
> i just what AF to come now so i know were im at :shrug:
> will let you know how thinks are later today she may get me then
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

I know, I wish she'd just show as well, being in limbo is not easy! Good luck for today hun, sending positive vibes your way :hugs:


----------



## redlemonade

LoveSunshine said:


> Well I still think you're in so there ;-) I think I'm out, did a test yesterday and was a BFN but the test I used was 10ml/u so I reckon it should have picked something up.
> 
> Ho hum :-S

Aw thanks hun! You're still early yet though, right? When is AF due? You're still in too!

I really thought that, at 13dpo, the HPT would have picked up something too. Now I just need AF to come so I can write off the last month, pick myself up, and start over.

It's only cycle 3, I shouldn't be so down! Jeez!

Sending positive vibes your way hun!


----------



## LoveSunshine

Hey I'm Cycle 3 too :flower:

AF is due on Friday but I'm not having any symptoms (which is no different to usual) and just feel a bit hopeless about it all. Really don't want to have to go down the IVF route but I'm not sure we're going to have a choice.

Has your chart ever looked like it does now before?


----------



## redlemonade

LoveSunshine said:


> Hey I'm Cycle 3 too :flower:
> 
> AF is due on Friday but I'm not having any symptoms (which is no different to usual) and just feel a bit hopeless about it all. Really don't want to have to go down the IVF route but I'm not sure we're going to have a choice.
> 
> Has your chart ever looked like it does now before?

I can empathise with the feelings of hopelessness. How come you're feeling hopeless though? As an outsider I'd say 3 cycles isn't all that long! :)

I'm scared that it won't happen for me because I had anorexia as a teen and didn't have a period for about a year :( They kept telling me my fertility could be affected but I didn't care when I was so ill and only 16. Now I care and wish I could turn back time.

My chart has not been triphasic before so that is different. But it's always been easy to read and somewhat "textbook".


----------



## LoveSunshine

redlemonade said:


> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> Hey I'm Cycle 3 too :flower:
> 
> AF is due on Friday but I'm not having any symptoms (which is no different to usual) and just feel a bit hopeless about it all. Really don't want to have to go down the IVF route but I'm not sure we're going to have a choice.
> 
> Has your chart ever looked like it does now before?
> 
> I can empathise with the feelings of hopelessness. How come you're feeling hopeless though? As an outsider I'd say 3 cycles isn't all that long! :)
> 
> I'm scared that it won't happen for me because I had anorexia as a teen and didn't have a period for about a year :( They kept telling me my fertility could be affected but I didn't care when I was so ill and only 16. Now I care and wish I could turn back time.
> 
> My chart has not been triphasic before so that is different. But it's always been easy to read and somewhat "textbook".Click to expand...

My OH was told he had 'more chance of winning the lottery' by his doctor when he was trying for a baby with his ex wife (thank god they didn't manage it, she's a nutter) so I know 3 cycles isn't that long but with those odds and with me having Endo as well... I don't know, it all seems a bit hopeless!


----------



## redlemonade

LoveSunshine said:


> redlemonade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> Hey I'm Cycle 3 too :flower:
> 
> AF is due on Friday but I'm not having any symptoms (which is no different to usual) and just feel a bit hopeless about it all. Really don't want to have to go down the IVF route but I'm not sure we're going to have a choice.
> 
> Has your chart ever looked like it does now before?
> 
> I can empathise with the feelings of hopelessness. How come you're feeling hopeless though? As an outsider I'd say 3 cycles isn't all that long! :)
> 
> I'm scared that it won't happen for me because I had anorexia as a teen and didn't have a period for about a year :( They kept telling me my fertility could be affected but I didn't care when I was so ill and only 16. Now I care and wish I could turn back time.
> 
> My chart has not been triphasic before so that is different. But it's always been easy to read and somewhat "textbook".Click to expand...
> 
> My OH was told he had 'more chance of winning the lottery' by his doctor when he was trying for a baby with his ex wife (thank god they didn't manage it, she's a nutter) so I know 3 cycles isn't that long but with those odds and with me having Endo as well... I don't know, it all seems a bit hopeless!Click to expand...

I'm sorry to hear this. Has he has a more recent check-up? Or even a second opinion? 

Endo seems so common on these boards :( I suspect I might have endo and am waiting for a gynae appointment but my GP is fairly positive about it. You can definitely still get pregnant with endo! I hope something can be done for your OH hun :hugs:


----------



## LoveSunshine

No he hasn't and it was about 8 years ago that he did a test but he had to have an operation when he was really young to sort out something and I think it affected his SC so not sure doing stuff like taking vitamins etc (which we've just started doing) will actually effect his count. I thought it couldn't hurt trying though!

We are going to try on our own for 6 months and then go to his doctor to get tested again, with his previous history it shouldn't be a problem.

Thanks for your good wishes, I know I'm not out yet, just having a down day.

I had a laparoscopy in 2009 and they lasered away my endo but I've not done anything about it since then so I think it's come back. Like you say though, people do still get pregnant with it.

Onwards and upwards, are you going to test in the next couple of days? :hugs:


----------



## redlemonade

You're right, it can't hurt to keep trying and take vitamins! I hope your day improves hun. Try keep positive! And if you do, I'll do my best to do the same ;)

If AF doesn't come today (and I suspect she will) I might test tomorrow using FMU.


----------



## LoveSunshine

Thanks, hope your day improves too. I'll look forward to seeing your test results tomorrow!


----------



## traceyAndLee

Well girls still no af little spotting still.
Hope your all well xx and sending baby dust xxx


----------



## redlemonade

That's great traceyandlee! I hope she stays away!! No sign of AF for me either and too scared to test again LOL!


----------



## JazzyFresh

Hi ladies! I am new to this thread  I am currently 12DPO and tested negative this morning. Becoming more realistic but also not giving up hope too. When I got PG back in 2010 (ended in M/C) I had no symptoms until the day my AF was due and then BAM a positive test and symptoms! So, we shall see. 

Hugs and baby wishes for you all!!!!


----------



## redlemonade

Hi JazzyFresh and welcome! Sorry to hear about the negative test - they're hard to bear aren't they? Well you're still in so fingers crossed that you get your BFP!! When is AF due for you?


----------



## JazzyFresh

redlemonade said:


> Hi JazzyFresh and welcome! Sorry to hear about the negative test - they're hard to bear aren't they? Well you're still in so fingers crossed that you get your BFP!! When is AF due for you?

Thank you for the welcome . My AF is due this Friday and the beta is scheduled for Thursday. I plan on testing tomorrow and Thursday morning before the test. What can I say.... lol. Just happy to get an opportunity to do so because I didn't get an HCG trigger this cycle. Where are you in your testing? Please tell me you are still in the running?


----------



## redlemonade

Ooh good luck with your testing!! Keep us updated :)

Yes I'm still in the running! I think I'll lay off the testing for a day or 2 though - getting the BFN yesterday knocked the stuffing out of me :( I might try and hold out until Friday..? We'll see ;)


----------



## traceyAndLee

im hope she (af) dont get me this
time tomorrw as its happen befor, im about 13/15 DPO 
says this https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/pregnancy_test_calculator.php#results

@JazzyFresh FX for you hun x


@redlemonade fingers crossed that you get your BFP wen was AF to show her face? xx


----------



## redlemonade

Good luck hun! AF was due for me yesterday. Fingers crossed :)


----------



## traceyAndLee

redlemonade said:


> Good luck hun! AF was due for me yesterday. Fingers crossed :)

oooh good luck hun :flower: xxx


----------



## traceyAndLee

hi girls how are you?
im still not seen AF today was up at 3am upset tummy just took a test 2mu BFN still 
,
i just what to know now whats going on here hahah very stressing, 
of to see the Dr today about my B12 bloods hope its all ok 
best of luck girls xxxx FX for you xxxx


----------



## LoveSunshine

Not much going on here, AF due in the next couple of days. Hope you get on ok.


----------



## redlemonade

Hi girls,

Tracey - good to hear AF has stayed away! I hope you get on OK with your doctor today - maybe they can shed some light as to what's going on!

LoveSunshine - good luck for the next few days!

As for me, still no sign of AF at 15DPO. My bbs are definitely a lot LESS tender, especially since last night, not very many cramps at all. My temp has dropped but I think that's because I woke up verrrryy early and temped almost 2 hours before I usually do. And case, it's still well above the cover line. My hubby and I were lying there thinking "do we test or wait it out another day or so" - we decided to wait. I'd stress too much over a BFN to be honest. I've got a massive headache today and so much work on that I couldn't deal with a BFN on top of that. I don't know where I'm getting the patience from! But man, am I ever going to be gutted if/when AF shows!


----------



## LoveSunshine

redlemonade said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Tracey - good to hear AF has stayed away! I hope you get on OK with your doctor today - maybe they can shed some light as to what's going on!
> 
> LoveSunshine - good luck for the next few days!
> 
> As for me, still no sign of AF at 15DPO. My bbs are definitely a lot LESS tender, especially since last night, not very many cramps at all. My temp has dropped but I think that's because I woke up verrrryy early and temped almost 2 hours before I usually do. And case, it's still well above the cover line. My hubby and I were lying there thinking "do we test or wait it out another day or so" - we decided to wait. I'd stress too much over a BFN to be honest. I've got a massive headache today and so much work on that I couldn't deal with a BFN on top of that. I don't know where I'm getting the patience from! But man, am I ever going to be gutted if/when AF shows!

Hey. Are you officially late now then, out of interest? xx


----------



## redlemonade

Yeah I was due Monday or Tuesday. So 1-2 days late now!


----------



## LoveSunshine

You're doing well to hold off testing then! Do you feel any different as such?


----------



## traceyAndLee

hi girls, 
my B12 is still a lil loew have to go back in 4weeks to see how it is
need to have more greens with my food - if not ill have a needle in the bum ever 3weeks 
so yep 4weeks to find out xxxx


----------



## redlemonade

I actually feel ok to be honest, bit headachy but that's it. I don't know what to think! 

Tracey I've had low b12 in the past, the needle isn't so bad ;) It's a horrible deficiency though, it can cause awful tiredness and palpitations. Hope you're ok


----------



## traceyAndLee

redlemonade said:


> I actually feel ok to be honest, but headachy but that's it. I don't know what to think!
> 
> Tracey I've had low b12 in the past, the needle isn't so bad ;) It's a horrible deficiency though, it can cause awful tiredness and palpitations. Hope you're ok

Thanks hun. 
Im doin ok. I think lol af neefs tp come like now so that know whats going on........
Fx for u xxx


----------



## LoveSunshine

Does anyone know if sticky white CM is a good or bad thing for a BFP? I think it means AF is on the way :-/


----------



## redlemonade

Normally I'd dry up before AF alright and it could get sticky. But everyone is different. I've read some stories of women who had cry/sticky cm and got a bfp so it's hard to tell. What is normal for you?


----------



## LoveSunshine

This is normal for me before AF I think. Sigh...


----------



## redlemonade

:( Sorry to hear that


----------



## LoveSunshine

It's ok 

Weird things happening today, I feel quite faint and 'weird' and a small bruise appeared on my hand out of nowhere. Don't remember hurting it or anything. Very strange. Oh well, let the waiting continue!


----------



## JazzyFresh

13DPO and BFN again.............. I am trying to keep my head up. Googled and I guess statistically only 25% of women get a BFP before their period via POAS and 40% the day of their missed period.


----------



## LoveSunshine

I think the reason I'm hoping/thinking this month might be different is because I 'ahem TMI alert!!!' made sure I erm... O'd after BDing... I've heard it can help :blush: ha ha!


----------



## LoveSunshine

JazzyFresh said:


> 13DPO and BFN again.............. I am trying to keep my head up. Googled and I guess statistically only 25% of women get a BFP before their period via POAS and 40% the day of their missed period.

Good stats to know, thank you!


----------



## redlemonade

LoveSunshine said:


> I think the reason I'm hoping/thinking this month might be different is because I 'ahem TMI alert!!!' made sure I erm... O'd after BDing... I've heard it can help :blush: ha ha!

LOL, I totally believe it can help! :)


----------



## redlemonade

JazzyFresh said:


> 13DPO and BFN again.............. I am trying to keep my head up. Googled and I guess statistically only 25% of women get a BFP before their period via POAS and 40% the day of their missed period.

Yeah that's why I'm trying to wait it out. Getting BFN's is hard :( When is AF due for you?


----------



## JazzyFresh

redlemonade said:


> JazzyFresh said:
> 
> 
> 13DPO and BFN again.............. I am trying to keep my head up. Googled and I guess statistically only 25% of women get a BFP before their period via POAS and 40% the day of their missed period.
> 
> Yeah that's why I'm trying to wait it out. Getting BFN's is hard :( When is AF due for you?Click to expand...

It's due on Friday. Just crazy with all my weird twinges and pulls in my lower abdomen. Last night it lasted like an hour and I just tossed and turned without getting comfy. My DH is like we need to talk to the RE if you aren't pregnant because this doesn't seem right. My beta is tomorrow and I just can't wait to know for sure if I am golden or out this cycle.


----------



## traceyAndLee

Good news well bad lol af just got me now full on red cramps aswell. May have a beer this week lol best of luck girls xxx


----------



## JazzyFresh

traceyAndLee said:


> Good news well bad lol af just got me now full on red cramps aswell. May have a beer this week lol best of luck girls xxx

Awww... bummers! Enjoy your beer, girl!!!! lol.


----------



## redlemonade

Jazzyfresh I hope it's a bfp for you! 

Sorry AF got you Tracey - good luck next time and enjoy your beer! 

As for me, still no AF and got very weak and nauseous after lunch today. I'm so scared to test though :(


----------



## LoveSunshine

redlemonade said:


> Jazzyfresh I hope it's a bfp for you!
> 
> Sorry AF got you Tracey - good luck next time and enjoy your beer!
> 
> As for me, still no AF and got very weak and nauseous after lunch today. I'm so scared to test though :(

See what your temp does in the morning, if it goes up or is similar then I'd say :test: Good luck hun xx


----------



## LoveSunshine

traceyAndLee said:


> Good news well bad lol af just got me now full on red cramps aswell. May have a beer this week lol best of luck girls xxx

Sorry to hear that Tracey :flower: onto next month, enjoy your beer!


----------



## redlemonade

LoveSunshine said:


> redlemonade said:
> 
> 
> Jazzyfresh I hope it's a bfp for you!
> 
> Sorry AF got you Tracey - good luck next time and enjoy your beer!
> 
> As for me, still no AF and got very weak and nauseous after lunch today. I'm so scared to test though :(
> 
> See what your temp does in the morning, if it goes up or is similar then I'd say :test: Good luck hun xxClick to expand...

Thanks LoveSunshine! I'm not sure if these symptoms are real or just psychosomatic. I'm so scared to test because if it's negative, and I'm expecting it will be, then I'll be wondering what the heck is wrong with me!


----------



## JazzyFresh

redlemonade said:


> LoveSunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redlemonade said:
> 
> 
> Jazzyfresh I hope it's a bfp for you!
> 
> Sorry AF got you Tracey - good luck next time and enjoy your beer!
> 
> As for me, still no AF and got very weak and nauseous after lunch today. I'm so scared to test though :(
> 
> See what your temp does in the morning, if it goes up or is similar then I'd say :test: Good luck hun xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks LoveSunshine! I'm not sure if these symptoms are real or just psychosomatic. I'm so scared to test because if it's negative, and I'm expecting it will be, then I'll be wondering what the heck is wrong with me!Click to expand...

Where are you at in your cycle... when is AF due I should rather say? I get you on the whole psychosomatic possibility. As it is, my DH is looking at me skeptical every time I open my mouth to say I have a twinge or I feel queasy. It frustrates me. At the same time, I will feel kinda stupid if I really am not pregnant.


----------



## redlemonade

That's the thing, I'm going to feel VERY stupid if I'm not pregnant this cycle, lol! AF was due a couple of days ago!


----------



## JazzyFresh

redlemonade said:


> That's the thing, I'm going to feel VERY stupid if I'm not pregnant this cycle, lol! AF was due a couple of days ago!

Let me get this straight, you are late AND experiencing symptoms and you have NOT tested? lol.... what is the hold up! Go buy a test girl!!!


----------



## redlemonade

JazzyFresh said:


> redlemonade said:
> 
> 
> That's the thing, I'm going to feel VERY stupid if I'm not pregnant this cycle, lol! AF was due a couple of days ago!
> 
> Let me get this straight, you are late AND experiencing symptoms and you have NOT tested? lol.... what is the hold up! Go buy a test girl!!!Click to expand...

LOL! I tested on the day AF was due and got a BFN :( I guess it could be because it wasn't FMU, I had just been out running and drank a LOT of water, but I just got really down seeing that it was negative. I know I'm being really silly! 

I have POAS-aversion ;)


----------



## redlemonade

Well I guess those symptoms were, indeed, psychosomatic. Or the beginnings of a kidney infection :cry:

I started spotting a bit this morning. I'm pretty down in the dumps because I was so sure this time. My body is so cruel to me. Perhaps I was delayed because of this infection coming on, I don't know. I've been so ill this month! You'd think with all the pre-natal vitamins I was taking I'd be in top shape!

I've actually decided to keep off bnb for a while. It confuses me and hurts me because my emotions are so up and down reading posts that are so conflicting and with all the symptom-spotting, and especially because everybody always says my chart looks great and my symptoms are great. My chart is always freaking "textbook" so why no baby? UGH! I know I'm so silly, we've been trying such a short time. 

Anywho, I've put my thermometer away and I'm not charting anymore. We're still trying, of course, but we're going to cut out all the sciencey nonsense and just DTD! 

I'm not sure if/when I'll be back but I do need a break from here. I just want to say a huge thanks to you girls for your support and encouragement and I really hope that you get your BFPs very very soon :)


----------



## LoveSunshine

Aw soo sorry Red :-( Don't blame you for taking a break, it messes with your head so much! Wishing you lots of luck and happiness x


----------



## redlemonade

Thanks hun. Hopefully I can come back and show off the bump with my xmas baby ;)

Onwards and upwards to the next cycle! *brushes myself off* :)

I really wish you all the best. You're all awesome women and will make lovely mums some day :)


----------



## Zeri

I'm sorry about the spotting. I was stalking your chart and hoping for good news. My breasts have not been sore either this cycle, so I was wondering what that meant. Hugs to you- hope you get that bfp soon!


----------



## JazzyFresh

redlemonade said:


> Well I guess those symptoms were, indeed, psychosomatic. Or the beginnings of a kidney infection :cry:
> 
> I started spotting a bit this morning. I'm pretty down in the dumps because I was so sure this time. My body is so cruel to me. Perhaps I was delayed because of this infection coming on, I don't know. I've been so ill this month! You'd think with all the pre-natal vitamins I was taking I'd be in top shape!
> 
> I've actually decided to keep off bnb for a while. It confuses me and hurts me because my emotions are so up and down reading posts that are so conflicting and with all the symptom-spotting, and especially because everybody always says my chart looks great and my symptoms are great. My chart is always freaking "textbook" so why no baby? UGH! I know I'm so silly, we've been trying such a short time.
> 
> Anywho, I've put my thermometer away and I'm not charting anymore. We're still trying, of course, but we're going to cut out all the sciencey nonsense and just DTD!
> 
> I'm not sure if/when I'll be back but I do need a break from here. I just want to say a huge thanks to you girls for your support and encouragement and I really hope that you get your BFPs very very soon :)

Awwww.... I COMPLETELY understand :hugs: Wishing you the best of luck and that you get your healthy sanity back :hugs:


----------



## traceyAndLee

redlemonade said:


> Well I guess those symptoms were, indeed, psychosomatic. Or the beginnings of a kidney infection :cry:
> 
> I started spotting a bit this morning. I'm pretty down in the dumps because I was so sure this time. My body is so cruel to me. Perhaps I was delayed because of this infection coming on, I don't know. I've been so ill this month! You'd think with all the pre-natal vitamins I was taking I'd be in top shape!
> 
> I've actually decided to keep off bnb for a while. It confuses me and hurts me because my emotions are so up and down reading posts that are so conflicting and with all the symptom-spotting, and especially because everybody always says my chart looks great and my symptoms are great. My chart is always freaking "textbook" so why no baby? UGH! I know I'm so silly, we've been trying such a short time.
> 
> Anywho, I've put my thermometer away and I'm not charting anymore. We're still trying, of course, but we're going to cut out all the sciencey nonsense and just DTD!
> 
> I'm not sure if/when I'll be back but I do need a break from here. I just want to say a huge thanks to you girls for your support and encouragement and I really hope that you get your BFPs very very soon :)


so sorry hun :hugs: best of luck for nextime baby - i feel like doing the same puting all away and just do it - :hug:


----------

